# Garlic



## osprey2 (Aug 1, 2014)

What the hell do I do with 10kg of grade 1 French garlic ?

Hot or cold smoke ?


----------



## timberjet (Aug 1, 2014)

I love Roasted garlic. That is what I would do with it. cut the tops off, arrange in a very large or several shallow pans, douse with extra virgin olive oil and hot smoke until desired roastedness.  cool and squeeze it all out. You could can and or freeze. Wow, if that wouldn't get the neighbors stopping by in droves I don't know what would. That is a very nice score.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 1, 2014)

timberjet said:


> I love Roasted garlic. That is what I would do with it. cut the tops off, arrange in a very large or several shallow pans, douse with extra virgin olive oil and hot smoke until desired roastedness.  cool and squeeze it all out. You could can and or freeze. Wow, if that wouldn't get the neighbors stopping by in droves I don't know what would. That is a very nice score.


Thanks for that, these are BIG bulbs, try if weather good to put a pic up


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello.  timberjet's plan sounds good to me.  I can't come up with anything else.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 2, 2014)

Smoke some of them cold. They taste lovely when you use them in dressings, rubs or in light sauces. Roast some too. Roasted smoked garlic mashed potato is one of my favourites.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 14, 2014)

First batch of hot applewood smoked garlic done in the countertop.













WP_20140814_15_25_30_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Aug 14, 2014


















WP_20140814_15_25_57_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Aug 14, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 14, 2014)

Those look great.

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 15, 2014)

Mmmm I can smell the lovely smoked garlic from here. Looks great.


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello Smokers.

I Hot Smoked some Garlic the other night for the first time and it turned out brilliant, but it was on a much smaller scale than Osprey2.  Firstly I cut the Bulbs top off, exposing all the cloves, I then laid them in my top stove Smoker.  I used an artist paintbrush to coat olive oil onto the bulbs which prevents too much oil in the Smoker, then seasoned with sea salt and fresh ground pepper.  After 45 minutes of cooking time I turned the hotplate off but left the Smoker on the hotplate.  Once the Garlic had cooled I used a butter Knife to squeeze each clove, but doing it this way was going to take forever, so I then started to pass each clove through a garlic presser, but this was far too messy.  So I ended up tipping the garlic upside down gave a gentle squeeze at the root and the cloves just kinda fell out

  













P4070994.jpg



__ smokingbunny
__ Mar 19, 2015


















P4070995.jpg



__ smokingbunny
__ Mar 19, 2015






Oiled and seasoned













P4080002.jpg



__ smokingbunny
__ Mar 19, 2015






Hot Smoked













P4080003.jpg



__ smokingbunny
__ Mar 19, 2015






One Bulb













P4080004.jpg



__ smokingbunny
__ Mar 19, 2015






18 Bulbs


----------



## timberjet (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh man I can smell it from here. Yum!


----------



## wade (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow that looks great. Did you use it all or did some get frozen?


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 23, 2015)

Popped it all in the freezer, going to make some more this weekend.  One of the Supermarkets have them on special offer, £1.79 for around 18 bulbs,but if you buy 2 bags you get the

third free, so that's a very good deal, unfortunately, I only got the one bag but I will be getting some more this weekend.

.


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 23, 2015)

Wade said:


> Wow that looks great. Did you use it all or did some get frozen?


My Morris Traveller came from Woodchurch, I drove him all the way home with the indicator on, my friend behind me was in stitches and I was just grinning from ear to ear, as I had just purchased my dream car.


----------



## wade (Mar 23, 2015)

In our village that is still one of the latest models !


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 23, 2015)

Wade said:


> In our village that is still one of the latest models !


They are a joy to see and still turn heads.


----------



## smokewood (Mar 28, 2015)

Jeeze, 10Kg's of garlic, there should be no vampires in your neck of the woods.  

That's a lot of garlic, did you get up one morning and just happen to stumble on a huge bag of garlic (as you do). I am just in shock (and awe) at the thought of a 10Kg bag of garlic!!!


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 28, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Jeeze, 10Kg's of garlic, there should be no vampires in your neck of the woods.
> 
> That's a lot of garlic, did you get up one morning and just happen to stumble on a huge bag of garlic (as you do). I am just in shock (and awe) at the thought of a 10Kg bag of garlic!!!


A friend of mine from Scotland, also lives in France has a share in a garlic firm. He probably brought about 100 kg over. I actually had 20 kg, 10 to deliver in west Wales. It doesn't look like it will happen this year as he has an aggressive  cancer.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 28, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your friend.  Wade has been to the States many times.  Maybe between he and I we are corrupting the British public with the U.S. style; Go big or go home!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about your friend, and hope everything goes ok with the treatment.

Best Wishes


----------

